# CC when you have time



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is just me wanting to hear all the good news about cats you have adopted out and those waiting for good homes in your rescue


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How long have you got Merlin?

On cat chat you will see Baba, he has gone to live with cats galore as he was found in a shed with 12 other cats, so he enjoys the other cats and feels safe.

Pudsey, he is a ginger moggy older boy who had to be rehomed due to starting to spray in the home, sadly i tried everything i could to stop this behaviour but nothing worked, so on 11th may he is going to snwj to be a farm cat. I have also helped a forum member rehome her cat who is also going to snwj, so they both have a friend to catch mice.

Sadly i lost a male cat, he just came to me too late and he didnt come round after xrays, has left me broken hearted to be honest.

I have a silver male cat who has just been shaved due to being very dirty and matted, he is very nervous of people and cats, what home would suit him well i dont know at the moment, maybe a home where he can just have time to adjust to life on his own with somebody who will understand he may not be cuddly, still a beautiful boy though.

Angel, i think you know about she is now in good health and ready for her new home later with skipperoo after she has moved house.

Syeria, she had kittens but her uterus ruptured so she was rushed to the vets for an emergency spay, her babies are being fostered by Elana and syeria will remain with me as she has a bad heart valve, not sure how long she has so she is staying.

Elana, she is a black shorthair girl, had kittens. she only came to me to ensure her and her kittens would be delivered safely which they was, Elana after spaying which the owners are paying for and when she is recovered is going back to her owner, they was going to have a kitten but decided not to so both her kittens have homes together at 16 weeks old.

Bailey is a brown tabby girl, around 6years old, she and her friend who is black and white named Ben, they have also been rehomed near me so i get to see them.

Cassie a young girl, she was 7 months old, she has also been rehomed.

Jaffa, named due to being a ginger boy was 5yrs old, also rehomed.......


Do you want me to carry on 

So... coming in, well i have a long hair black and white boy who is hopefully being caught soon, monkeymummy asked me to help him, he is an entire dirty, matted and smelly boy, good news i wont be bathing him as i have a cat groomer who can sort him out and the vet will neuter.

another pregnant girl is due in.

Now fostering..... yes i know im doing it all.
Lucy was waiting to move home so i looked after her 2 cats for awhile, they went home this morning.
Have 2 cats im fostering for 6 weeks but will be 3 soon after vet treatment, they will be going home again after a home move.

I was going to take a mc last night due to the owner having a baby, but after speaking with her it was clear she just needed advise so i gave that and the cat is staying.

So basically, not much going on. xxxx:thumbsup:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

your not busy at all then are you CC.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Wonder woman xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is what I like to read, good reports. You are doing a great job. I enjoy seeing how people search and somehow a match is found. I just joined the mobile wasap of my shelter and they are just busy bees, picking a cat here, going to visit houses, a few have been adopted, many more have come in,taking food there...it is a real sacrifice but knowing they are safe, is worth it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Nearly fogot about the cat coming to me on friday.
Forum member having litter tray problems, the cat not the member 
so i am having her for a week to retrain her to use the litter tray....now that should be fun and yes ive stocked up on puppy pads just incase but im sure in a week i can retrain her.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is hard work merlin, and its more of time consuming especially when you have a nervous cat and you just hope to help, sometimes i can but mostly the cat is so scared i just have to do what i can and find the right home for that cat.

The right homes are out there, just acase of matching owner to cat correctly to ensure a hopefully stress free life long loving home.

Think thats probably why im online alot more lately, i just sit with the cat hoping it eventually comes up to me, hasnt yet but maybe one day it will happen.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

busy, busy, busy!

I DO actually want the FULL list! So yes, please, do go on!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

It´s just sad the state some of them come in but if we all do our bit, things would be different. I´ll keep my eyes for members looking for cats to direct them the right way

You remind me of the lady that runs my shelter, she has so manyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy cats but she doesn´t give them out to just anyone, she makes sure they are good homes.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

spid said:


> busy, busy, busy!
> 
> I DO actually want the FULL list! So yes, please, do go on!


me too, me too


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have to feed the cats now but i will be back with the list of 41 cats, yes 40 have been rehomed, or will be on 11th may but the other 1 is bella she is staying with me, so will leave her off the list.

Be back with 40 soon.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

NI food needs another half hour so have time, sorry cats dinner as usual is late.

1. Baba, told you about him.
2.Pudsey, told you about him.
3. Trixie...kitten born to Toula
4. Toula.. dumped in a box pregnant and had trixie, little madam.
5. Syeria
6.Elana
7.Angel...we all know angel.
8. Eric, pf cat rehoming with pudsey to snwj
9. pudding, going with silver boy
10. Silver boy going with pudding
11. bailey
12. ben
13. cassie
14. jaffa

Posted about the above names......

15. alaska, sh white male, 2yrs old, adores everything so rehomed after a week as was already neutered etc.

16. Sadly lost this beautiful boy.
17. almond, tortie 8yr old girl, hated me but loves men 
18. jackson, 3mths lh black & white boy, rehomed
19.Jasper, yet another ginger boy 3mth kitten.
20. Jet, named as all black 4yrs old
21. van hausen, named as he bites, little vampire black sh, rehomed in the countryside with an owner who also wanted a rat catcher.
22. django, white sh with dash of ginger on chest 7mths old, rehomed
23. molly, adorable calico girl 8mths old, she was snapped up after a viewing to see another cat but she just wouldnt leave the people alone so they had her.
24. polo, otherwise known as tesco, he will be joining a pf member hopefully as he is a white sh boy 7 weeks old but i think he is younger, owner was going to dump him in tesco recycling bin so i took him.
25. zak, black lh cat 3yrs old.
26. walter, brown tabby sh boy around 11yrs but could be older, he has gone to live with a retired couple.
27. matilda, another dreaded tortie who knows her own mind, rehomed thank god.
28. maya, ragdoll cross, and old girl 8yrs old.
29. Maja, semi feral black and white boy, named due to the major effort i had to catch the bugger.
30. badger, his friend, also a semi feral, little sod, both went to a farm home as i gave up trying to tame a feral.
31. kitty, ran out of names and that was the only one that she came to, another madam but black sh.
32. wanda, brown and white girl named after i wondered if she would ever find a home but luckily she did.
33. raven, we all know the black 6mth old persian came with gracie.
34. gracie, we all know the beautiful blue bsh TM has given a home to.
35, sookie, newborn white girl.
36. sylvesta, newborn silver boy( cats galore's little boy to be) xx
37. moushka, newborn white boy...think i will change that name.
38. ebony, black girl by elana
39. ivan, black boy by elana
40. snowball, newborn white boy.

Thats all.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Impressive list


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sadly more waiting to come in and ive turned down alot of cats aswell due to space.

It wouldnt have been this many if i hadnt of taken in pregnant cats though, so not impressive at all. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

is no.36 sylvesta, my little silver boy?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

A very impressive list CC... :thumbsup:

I took Gracie around the garden on a harness on Sunday, she really took to it, will have photos on in a few days  xxx


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

CC you deserve a cat Oscar award 

Wish you wer closer my boys and i would have loved to have volunteered for you - but you might not be willing to put up with my motly crew


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

CG, yes Sylvesta is your little baby, ive edited the post now for you. x

TM, glad gracie likes the harness, would love to see more pics. xx

Crispycat, Thankyou, shame you dont live nearer, i have alot of grooming brushes. xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> CG, yes Sylvesta is your little baby, ive edited the post now for you. x
> 
> TM, glad gracie likes the harness, would love to see more pics. xx
> 
> Crispycat, Thankyou, shame you dont live nearer, i have alot of grooming brushes. xxx


just wondered. i like the name


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> CG, yes Sylvesta is your little baby, ive edited the post now for you. x
> 
> TM, glad gracie likes the harness, would love to see more pics. xx
> 
> Crispycat, Thankyou, shame you dont live nearer, i have alot of grooming brushes. xxx


OK will try and load some up tonight!!  xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

cant wait for photo's xxx
Really CG you actually like the name i chose, thats good. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> cant wait for photo's xxx
> Really CG you actually like the name i chose, thats good. xx


i do yes, so you can get him used to his name before i collect him


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will do boss. xxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Will do boss. xxxx


thankyou


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> cant wait for photo's xxx
> Really CG you actually like the name i chose, thats good. xx


Photos are up!!  xx

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/303272-treacles-terrace-2nd-section-3.html#post1062897321


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will go and have a look at the photo's, thankyou TM.

Back on another rescue mission with a pregnant cat, why are they always pregnant, cant any pet owner spay their females.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Will go and have a look at the photo's, thankyou TM.
> 
> Back on another rescue mission with a pregnant cat, why are they always pregnant, cant any pet owner spay their females.


Hope the pregnant cat will be ok, it is depressing that so many people won't spay. I think this year is even worse than last year for oops litters!! 

Hope you like the photos!  Gracie and Pixie really enjoy their enclosure and never seem bored in there, they just love looking around and pouncing on smal flies and on each other lol  I was just watching them this evening :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When the rescue girl is safe with me i will tell you all about her. xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That sure is an impressive list CC :thumbup1: thank you for taking the time to post and share 

You are a truly amazing lady, an inspiration to all  I admire the hard work you do and what you've done and gone through to rescue these cats and more and to find the perfect forever homes for them. You deserve more than an Oscar :thumbup1:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

CC, just a quick question, I know your awfully busy, but I was chopsing to my friend today and went to show her grace haven, its still showing as under construction, are you going to be getting it finished, it may help you a bit more xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im just so busy at the moment to be dealing with a website, so i have arranged with Canino animal rescue (lauren) that she will put the rescue cats on her website for me, this helps me aswell as currently i am using one of her foster homes. xx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Im just so busy at the moment to be dealing with a website, so i have arranged with Canino animal rescue (lauren) that she will put the rescue cats on her website for me, this helps me aswell as currently i am using one of her foster homes. xx


I'd love to help you with your website CC if you want  I made websites for my GCSEs and A levels, even if it's just updating the site for you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That would be great, thankyou. xx

New girl into day, meet Libby.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> That would be great, thankyou. xx
> 
> New girl into day, meet Libby.


Oh she's stunning! 

Have you got the files for the webpage? Or do you just want me to create a whole new look for you?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Staycee set up the website for me, i will get in touch with her. xx


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> That would be great, thankyou. xx
> 
> New girl into day, meet Libby.


Was she ravenous? Did she talk to you all the way home?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lets just say her chattering is better than my singing, we had a good conversation driving home, then once we got home she ate a bowl of whiskas kitten biscuits, she is starving poor thing. currently having a sleep now but gosh doesnt she smell of cigarettes and urine.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Lets just say her chattering is better than my singing, we had a good conversation driving home, then once we got home she ate a bowl of whiskas kitten biscuits, she is starving poor thing. currently having a sleep now but gosh doesnt she smell of cigarettes and urine.


I know, what a shame  such a sweetheart though. I really don't think there is a bad bone in her body xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

what´s her story?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She was advertised for £45 described as a bengal cross pregnant, i was concerned she would end up with a byb so i got her, i dont like paying for cats and i did think of leaving her but my heart won over my head.
I dont regret getting her and now she will have a lovely life as a spayed girl instead of being used as a breeding machine.
Of course i will lose money on her but i had to do what i felt was right at the time.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I really don´t get why people sell pregnant cats, if they didn´t want her pregnant why didn´t they spay? It seems like the usual question. She looks so small? how far gone is she?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

By the size of the 2 kittens i can feel she is 5 weeks pregnant.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Only 2 kittens? is that normal? how old is she?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She is a year old and a reasonable size by the looks of those floor tiles. A normal litter is anywhere from 1 to 8 kittens.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> I really don´t get why people sell pregnant cats, if they didn´t want her pregnant why didn´t they spay? It seems like the usual question. She looks so small? how far gone is she?


The 'owner' couldn't have cared less if she tried - so glad CC stepped in and followed her heart x


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Staycee set up the website for me, i will get in touch with her. xx


Well you didnt get in touch with me....


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, CC I didn't realise you'd paid for Libby!!!!! Bless you! I will do my utmost to make it up to you and to her 

So glad you found her, though - she's going to be very loved!!! xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will take more photo's tomorrow afternoon, ive carried her around the garden today for some fresh air, she loved chattering to the birds.
She is adorable.
What i will do to help Pudds get used to her scent is send you a blanket, this will give Pudds plenty of time to adjust to the strange smells.

You have already made it up to both me and Libby by offering her a lovely home, thats more than i ever wish for. Thankyou. xxx


----------

